# support for r9 270?



## aimeec1995 (Jul 12, 2018)

I moved away from freebsd a while ago because I switched from a gtx 750 to a r9 270, which I couldn't get to work without issues. Could not find any solid information regarding the state of its support, either. 

So my question is: What is the state of support for the r9 270? Does hardware acceleration work?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jul 12, 2018)

Well i am guessing not since I have learned it's a rebrand of a radeon HD card and none of those have actual hardware acceleration.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 12, 2018)

You should be contacting the manufacturer as to why they aren't supplying drivers. FreeBSD doesn't write graphics drivers for video cards.


----------



## abishai (Jul 12, 2018)

I believe I have this card in my box. But I use it as developer machine/ browsing. OpenGL backend for KDE5 fancy effects works, that's all that I know for sure.


----------

